# Crappie brush pikles



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Rec several PM's on my preferred sets so I'll attach a picture. The plastic cake covers from the deli will hold about 20+ lbs of sacrete. So a broken 80# bag from the store for less than $2 (3.50 untore)will make 4-5 sets. Set your branches and brace and pour your concrete. They are then cheap, clean, easy to transport and very easy to set. Don't have to hassle with tying blocks and will remain upright.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Good idea. Share the GPS coordinates. LOL


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

nikki said:


> Rec several PM's on my preferred sets so I'll attach a picture. The plastic cake covers from the deli will hold about 20+ lbs of sacrete. So a broken 80# bag from the store for less than $2 (3.50 untore)will make 4-5 sets. Set your branches and brace and pour your concrete. They are then cheap, clean, easy to transport and very easy to set. Don't have to hassle with tying blocks and will remain upright.


1. Do you have any problems getting concrete base (after it hardens) out of that plastic thing?

2. Does it matter what kind of branches to use? If no -- why not use smth like PVC?


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

You might want to check with the game warden before you drop those into any public waterway as I am sure it is illegal.

Think of it this way. We have thousands of fishermen in Texas and if everyone of them decided to drop things off in the public waterways for their personal fishing experience it would be a disaster.

You might end up with a serious fine.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

saved said:


> You might want to check with the game warden before you drop those into any public waterway as I am sure it is illegal.
> 
> Think of it this way. We have thousands of fishermen in Texas and if everyone of them decided to drop things off in the public waterways for their personal fishing experience it would be a disaster.
> 
> You might end up with a serious fine.


Or a boat load of crappie


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

crusader said:


> 1. Do you have any problems getting concrete base (after it hardens) out of that plastic thing?
> 
> 2. Does it matter what kind of branches to use? If no -- why not use smth like pvc?


i have looked into this my self, on using pvc vs wood.

Pvc will coat up with algea and disappear on a depth finder after a while. Bamboo takes long time for crappie to stage on the also. The best thing to use would willow trees or just use natural tree tops weighed down with milk jug of sand.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Well since TPWD set out several in Kickapoo Creek with PVC and do not think it matters. If you are dropping in a channel that is dredged by the state maybe.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I know a lot of people that will be in trouble if it is against the law. They have several sets on Lake Bardwell, up here in North Texas.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Add something you can hook with a grapple if you need to move it.

I used to set some out and if they got too easily found or didn't produce I would graple, pick em up, and move them.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

No law against it, I have even heard of some Lake Associations that collect Christmas trees to put in their Lake for structure. If I remember right the folks on Conroe used to do it every year. I remember hearing about it on the radio Outdoors Show a long time back.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Did they ever "stop" at Conroe/ used to see a mountain of them over at April Plaza when i was ted my time to go fish that lake!!


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

What I need to learn is what these piles look like on sidescan/downscan units!


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

pretty sure it's illegal in lake houston , but then , it's only against the law if you get caught ?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I spoke with the game warden last week enroute to sink some. I had my boat and truck full and he never said a word so I'm guessing it's not illegal .


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Brush pickles are awesome (couldn't help myself, hehehe)
I've done similar, drilling a couple hole through the trunk & inserting 1/4" rebar, hoping to hold teh wood to the weight. Wood is superior to plastic for habitats, much faster organic growth on them.

I'm working with a couple organizations doing habitats on local lakes but unfortunately all PVC stuff at the moment.

LLFoR.org
TBBU.org

Good on you, nikki, for sharing, we need to replenish the natural cover that is decaying in our reservoirs...


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Crusader said:


> 1. Do you have any problems getting concrete base (after it hardens) out of that plastic thing?
> 
> 2. Does it matter what kind of branches to use? If no -- why not use smth like PVC?


If no overfilled Plastic is easily peeled with a pliers, not reusable, and I prefer Bois d arc or osage as I have fence post that is 40+ yrs in ground. A few thorns. Notice in picture that I do not make them to thick to avoid hangups and in hopes a little harder for other sonars. Thanks for responds. TPW has used several barrels welded in a pyamid and sacrete weigh.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ccketchum said:


> pretty sure it's illegal in lake houston


You may be right in Lake Houston due to it being a city park; rules there are different than average.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You can sure tell it's winter time, not only that but a bad winter for fishing around Lake Livingston, high muddy water, etc...
We all get wound up on any topic thrown out there, lol!
Thanks for info nikki, they look good and may also hold a good size large mouth bass at different times of the year. They like small sparse cover to ambush from.

A very good LMB angler here sets many out similar to those to hold a single big lMB for his tournament fishing spots. Being sparse they don't show on sonar easily, he constructs his of pvc so they become hidden.
Only he and his partner know where they are.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

This is another way to build it. You can also make it where it spins so of your hook gets on it, you can spin it off.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I have built 2 different kinds of brush piles for crappie. Bamboo and PVC. By far thr PVC was 10x easier and I had better success with pvc. Here is my posy on the crappi.com forum. LOTS of good info in these crappie threads. http://www.crappie.com/crappie/crap...d-pond-mgmt/246841-pvc-structure-1st-attempt/


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I finished replacing my fence and had a few scraps so I made these. 1/3 bag of concrete and 12 strips per bucket. I removed them from the buckets after the concrete set. I also saved some of the old fence pickets to make more.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*Need permit on Conroe*



SeaOx 230C said:


> No law against it, I have even heard of some Lake Associations that collect Christmas trees to put in their Lake for structure. If I remember right the folks on Conroe used to do it every year. I remember hearing about it on the radio Outdoors Show a long time back.


Illegal to put out on Conroe without a permit (even when guides and volunteers were putting the Cmas trees out, you needed a permit). They are worried that you don't properly weight them and they end up in the gates at the dam.

Awesome piles to the Op!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

tpool said:


> Illegal to put out on Conroe without a permit (even when guides and volunteers were putting the Cmas trees out, you needed a permit). They are worried that you don't properly weight them and they end up in the gates at the dam.
> 
> Awesome piles to the Op!
> 
> ...


Who issues this permit?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone else remember the year when someone donated a bunch of bowling balls for sinking the Christmas trees in Lake Conroe? They all got a good laugh when the first one was pitched over and the ball floated............lol
It would come up on the Outdoors Show for quite a few years.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> Who issues this permit?


 That is a great question slabnabbin - I sure thought it was SJRA, but I can't find it anywhere on their website, nor anywhere on the internet! I'll be calling them and will update everyone.

Thanks,
T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I was putting some out on Conroe a few years back. the game GW passed right by and never said a word. I have also used PVC to build treas and used 5 gal buckets to weigh them down with rebar to make sure the stand straight up. they are hard to find ones they cover up with algee. marked them with gps and still hard to find. I like using hard wood and center blocks.stand them up with plastic milk jugs. works pretty well.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

tpool said:


> That is a great question slabnabbin - I sure thought it was SJRA, but I can't find it anywhere on their website, nor anywhere on the internet! I'll be calling them and will update everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> T-BONE (tpool)


Unless something has changed in the last year there are no laws against putting brush piles out on Conroe. I asked the game warden about it and he referred me to the SJRA since they are the controlling authority and they said there was no problem with Christmas trees, pvc, or bamboo brush piles anywhere in the lake. This is the first I have ever heard of any permit so I was curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I made a few more with the scraps and old fence pickets.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

slabnabbin said:


> Unless something has changed in the last year there are no laws against putting brush piles out on Conroe. I asked the game warden about it and he referred me to the SJRA since they are the controlling authority and they said there was no problem with Christmas trees, pvc, or bamboo brush piles anywhere in the lake. This is the first I have ever heard of any permit so I was curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool slabnabbin! So I just got off the phone with SJRA (this is for LAKE CONROE only!). The gentleman I spoke to said this (paraphrased):

"There is no official (or un-official) approval or permit needed to sink brush in Lake Conroe. There used to be, but it was too much of a hassle. Having said that, we would still like each person to call us and at a minimum get a verbal approval. What we would really like is to see a example of what you want to sink. Preferred method is to bring it up to SJRA for a visual inspection once you have called us and set up an appointment. So the procedure would be to 1. Construct your example (5 to 8ft tall max) 2. Call SJRA at 936-588-1111 and explain you want to sink brush and was aked to speak to someone. 3. SJRA will call you back and tell you when to come up to see the example OR give you an e-mail address so you can send a picture. 4. Get verbal agreement or perhaps a written agreement, so that the Constables don't ticket you for "dumping refuse" in the lake. 5. Sink your piles in at least 20ft of water.

So, it looks like I stand corrected - no permit is required! The meeting and verbal agreement is just to protect you from the Constable's office issuing a citation.

Thanks again slabnabbin for asking the question that got us to the answer!

By the way, step 6 is to let T-bone Pool know your GPS coordinates of all the brush you sink! LOL

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I forgot to mention - you can use any material you like, as long as it's not hazardous. And the preferred method is to bury your brush, pvc, wood, etc.. in concrete inside a 3 or 5 gal bucket. He says 30lbs or more should be fine. They have already found 20+ trees at the mouth of the dam this year alone - mainly from folks trying to use wire and string onto weights that came undone...

Thanks,
T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I tried to sink a brush pile at Conroe yesterday, but it would not sink deeper than 10 feet -- it lays on top of other brush piles that don't show up on fishfinder. I tried at least twenty locations -- all with the same effect. Please, help -- I'd like to rent a bottom lot for my brush pile at a decent price.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses/input from fellow 2 coolers, I think everyone enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Build it and they will come.... Multiple trips of 4 man limits of crappie using the PVC structure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice pile of crappie!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

cwhitney said:


> I finished replacing my fence and had a few scraps so I made these. 1/3 bag of concrete and 12 strips per bucket. I removed them from the buckets after the concrete set. I also saved some of the old fence pickets to make more.


I have to ask...how did you get them out of the buckets? I made three so far and can't get then to budge. I even sprayed WD40 inside the bucket before doing it in hopes it would help with removal.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

BrandonH said:


> I have to ask...how did you get them out of the buckets? I made three so far and can't get then to budge. I even sprayed WD40 inside the bucket before doing it in hopes it would help with removal.


I've used kitchen trash bags as a liner to solve that problem, and I stopped tearing up buckets.-Mike


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

BrandonH said:


> I have to ask...how did you get them out of the buckets? I made three so far and can't get then to budge. I even sprayed WD40 inside the bucket before doing it in hopes it would help with removal.


I turned them upside down so the bucket is on the top. I used a rubber mallet to hit the rim of the bucket upward a few times.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

cwhitney said:


> I turned them upside down so the bucket is on the top. I used a rubber mallet to hit the rim of the bucket upward a few times.


Thanks...I will give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

The rubber mallet worked...just made 3 for now. I placed them along with some pvc structures in my small pond this morning.


----------

